# Spilo?



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

i know not the best pics. spur of the moment with iphone at LFS. labeled as a black piranha. pics dont show it but a deep red anal fin has me thinking S. sanchizie.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like S. Sanchezi to me...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like a sanchezi


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

At this point with the given pics I also will have to say sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

balluupnetme said:


> Looks like S. Sanchezi to me...


Good call.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Good looking guy. His head is really dark. Nice pick up.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Good enough for me. Thanks guys!


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Talked them down to $60. Not bad for a chain pet store and cheaper than ordering after shipping. Comes home wed or thurs.


----------

